# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 23rd Dec 2007

## wifie

Hi will be doin quiz if anyone wants to join in - see you there 8.30pm.

----------


## TRUCKER

I will be there wifie  see u sunday.

----------


## sassylass

I hope to be at the quiz too, fingers crossed my computer cooperates.

----------


## alanatkie

hope to make it . . . if i get the ironing done in time  ::

----------


## canuck

It was a fantastic quiz last night.  Thank you wifie for getting us into the Christmas spirit with your timely questions.  

The big winner and one who looks so dashing in the flashy jacket - TRUCKER.  He won on a question about brussels sprouts!

We had a few new players.  It was great to have them join in.

----------


## wifie

A great big thank you to all who took part in the quiz last night - it was a laugh!  
Well done to Spring Flower and Charlatans for coming third!
On good form Canuck in second place!
And very worthy joint winners Lazytown and Trucker!! (Trucker coming out overall winner by answering the very tricky sprout question!!!)
Lookin forward to next week - Toot Toot!

----------


## Wellies

Really enjoyed the first half of the quiz then my computer said "NO" and stopped working.  Up and running again though and a little quieter.

----------

